# Tips on visualization of conduit



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The method I have used for years is to **** up the first one or if I am really having a day two, then lose my mind and throw a tantrum like a three year old, then pay attention.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Use a scrap piece of solid wire to make a model of the run.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Practice.

It's all a visual thing.


----------



## wmbettsjr (Aug 24, 2018)

CoolWill said:


> Use a scrap piece of solid wire to make a model of the run.


Absolutely second that!

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Make the center bend first. Then the bender has to face the center bend. Don't over think it. Also, everyday take a scrap piece & bang out a 3 point saddle for practice.


----------



## Derek256!! (Jan 25, 2019)

Bird dog said:


> Make the center bend first. Then the bender has to face the center bend. Don't over think it. Also, everyday take a scrap piece & bang out a 3 point saddle for practice.


My apologies for not being clearer. I can bend offsets, saddles and 90’s no problem. Say I have a 3 point saddle I did on one end and have to make a right 90 at the opposite end. I can’t visualize what way I need to turn conduit to make everything line up.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Derek256!! said:


> Bird dog said:
> 
> 
> > Make the center bend first. Then the bender has to face the center bend. Don't over think it. Also, everyday take a scrap piece & bang out a 3 point saddle for practice.
> ...


That’s why they invented EMT and couplings. Just stick with it. Twenty years from now you’ll occasionally make the same mistake. Especially with the smaller stuff.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Derek256!! said:


> Bird dog said:
> 
> 
> > Make the center bend first. Then the bender has to face the center bend. Don't over think it. Also, everyday take a scrap piece & bang out a 3 point saddle for practice.
> ...


as someone had already stated, keep a solid piece of #12 wire (10” long) in your toolbox, bend the wire to replcate the bends in your pipe, and than bend wire to form next bend, you’ll know which way the pipe has to face prior to bending. After awhile you won’t need the scrap piece of wire.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

360max said:


> as someone had already stated, keep a solid piece of #12 wire (10” long) in your toolbox, bend the wire to replcate the bends in your pipe, and than bend wire to form next bend, you’ll know which way the pipe has to face prior to bending. After awhile you won’t need the scrap piece of wire.


Great advice. :no::no:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

splatz said:


> The *method I have used for years is to **** up the first* one .


Funny.. that was my method for years too... especially on wiremold! :vs_laugh:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Great advice. :no::no:


Why is it not good advice?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The bending wire tip doesn't really help me with the pipe dyslexia.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Have the apprentice do it then blame them for screwing it up. Use their screwed up piece as a guide and look like a pro!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

splatz said:


> The bending wire tip doesn't really help me with the pipe dyslexia.


why not, it helps you literally see the bends prior to bending, without wasting pipe?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

eddy current said:


> MTW said:
> 
> 
> > Great advice.
> ...


just ignore the troll


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

360max said:


> why not, it helps you literally see the bends prior to bending, without wasting pipe?


My most common pipe dyslexia is bending a stub down to a box then bending the box into the wall. I can do ten in a row right and if I am not paying attention do the 11th one wrong if I am not paying attention.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

360max said:


> as someone had already stated, keep a solid piece of #12 wire (10” long) in your toolbox, bend the wire to replcate the bends in your pipe, and than bend wire to form next bend, you’ll know which way the pipe has to face prior to bending. After awhile you won’t need the scrap piece of wire.


That's a really good idea. I wish someone had told me that years ago. It would have saved the company quite a bit of money in conduit going in the dumpster.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

the first bend will bend the nose of the conduit in the opposite direction of the way your offset is offsetting.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Bend on centers and bend your 3 point in one direction with your middle bend being the 2nd bend, not the first.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

I just learned the wire trick about a month ago and it has helped me so much. It saves a lot of time and sticks of emt.


----------

